# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Guppy pictures

## chris

Juz to show some guppy pictures to all of you... to turn the tide towords guppies  :Razz:  

young japn blue grass

young platinum red tuxedos

 neon blue tuxedo

 Albino blue tuxedo...

Enjoy![ :Grin: ]

----------


## hwchoy

I prefer wild guppies, used to catch them in a drain in Orchard Rd (near Thai embassy) in early 70s. [: :Smile: ]

----------


## Oleta

Those are very pretty.. I especially like the third picture.. Can't find any that are blue like that here in the stores.. You have to order them from breeders.. 

I've just recently gotten a few guppies myself.. Always looked at them, but never bought any.. I'm glad that I got them though.. They really are quite lovely and fun to watch..

----------


## spilopterus

Wah, good to know still got serious guppy breeders in Singapore. For a while I thought the entire guppy hobby in Singapore collapse. The serious ones lah, not the beginners who think guppy are easier. So far on average, my discus outive guppies. *heehee* Shows how bad. 

Very nice fishes you got there Chris, you bred em yourself?

----------


## chris

Hi!
For the third pic, that fish will turn blue depending on its mood and the angle you look at it, ohterwise the lower half will be blue-black. This fish is not a show fish... those from breeders are much nicer.
For the first 3 pics, those are the fish I bred. I bought the albino sky-blue but there are fries now.

 Platinum pineapple... died recently.
[ :Embarassed: ]
 Father to all my platinum varieties ... died recently.  :Sad:

----------


## kenny

hey chrissss !

very nice leh ! too bad i don't have fishy fingers and cannot breed fish like u ... :Sad:  
i'm quite sad coz my albinos all died....
the fries and the male all kenna eaten, and the females died of disease...
can i buy a few of the neon blue tuxedo from u if u got extra ??

----------


## chris

Hello!
If you want the neons, I can give them to you. But they are not show-quality fish, juz look at their tails... I got 4 males and about 10 females, about 5 mths old.
Juz give me a call when you are free. :Smile:

----------


## joestoys

hi... some of my cheapo guppies

----------


## chris

Very nice. :Smile:  
I started out with some varieties you have. 
I like the blue tuxedo male you have. His fins are very nice, good potential to breed, if not too old. You want any females?

----------


## joestoys

I have 5 male and 3 female now....one whole body and tail pale orange, one greyboby blue tail fin and last one is grey body with red tail fin. One of the red tail just gave birth..... guess what I feed them MILK POWDER... and the flies feeds on it??? cos never do the sea monkey... before seems quite troublesome

female hard to come by.. cos my place here the owner prefer to sells male ones cos it colourful(easier to sell). What colour is your female?

----------


## jhseah

U always start out with cheapo guppys, after few success breeding for a few broods, u will want to venture to better and rarer strains like us.

Where u staying?? Maybe we know some lfs which has females for sale. For guppy frys, u just need to crush flakes into smaller bits and they will eat. But bbs still the best for raising the frys.

Chris: Jus went to Serangoon today and bought an old ribbon female (crossing my fingers that she will survive to drop at least a brood of frys to get my $$$ worth) at Rainbow $2.50 and a male hb pastel at Petmart for $1. The male pastel looks similar to my albino male used for breeding except the albinism. :Smile:

----------


## joestoys

hi, i m at angmokio area... most shop are selling that stupid big headed fish.. everyway you go you see that fish... :Sad:  heard from one aquarium who don't sell mention it's actually is cheapo or lokang fish.. is just that they cross breed and hybrid.... to get that effect on coloring and shape....

hey i should be talking guppies here[ :Grin: ] what's the lifespan of guppies?

----------


## jhseah

Guppys can live max around 2yrs.

Go lor harlus No.63 or Tropical, they have reasonable female guppys but do quarantine them for at least 2wks for any internal parasites or other diseases.

Dun think Lam Hong has female guppys for sale yah?[ :Embarassed: ]

----------


## joestoys

thanks seah for the lobang[ :Grin: ] 

where's lor harlus No.63?? it's near the old smelly dumping ground... and Goverment has turn that area to hightech Argo Park , right??? no car.. got to take bus or taxi there [ :Knockout: ] 

is there any farm sellin guppies at saletar west farm road area?

----------


## jhseah

Best is if u can get Chris's females, at least u know that its should be free of any potential diseases.

In future, go out wif us for any guppy "hunting"!!!! :Smile:

----------


## NinjaFly

> ----------------
> most shop are selling that stupid big headed fish.. everyway you go you see that fish... 
> ----------------


Hahaha! Joe! The moment I saw your message, I just can't stop laughing! Why? Same here, I don't find that stupid big headed fish interesting!
[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] 

BTW, a pix of one of my guppies..Pix not very sharp coz bad lightings..

----------


## joestoys

ninja-  :Razz:  ya lor even the wet market used to sell gold fish, angel fish, guppies, swordtails.... (good old days), NOW wet market also sell LH big head fish..... all kena big head syndrome....  :Angel:  

is that a snake skin guppy? nice.... :Razz:

----------


## chris

Hey Derrick! Got this lobang never call me immediately.[ :Grin: ] I didn't go online these 2 days so did not see your post. 
 :Sad:  
I think you better outcross now... you know the method to get both albino and normal fries in a single batch? I need to outcross my albinos too.

Actually I feel that no. 63 fish must quarantine for at least one month...
Once my fishes get sick and you know what will happen next...the intestinal worms problem is re-surfacing... almost eradicated, one pesky worm just refuse to come out and be slayed!
[ :Knockout: ] 

Hi Joestoys, I feed cereal to my fries. Milk powder is a good fry food too but you must feed a variety of different foods to aid their growth.

You know the farm that sells lou han and other cichilids at seletar, the road along the old folks home? The other farm in the same premises, that keeps a lot of furry pets, will have some nice male guppies at times. I like the platies there but stocks are low recently.

----------


## jhseah

Aiyah, Lost my $$$ on the old female ribbon!!! :Sad:  
Died this morning w/o any frys[ :Knockout: ] 

But the hb pastel from Petmart still doing fine (crossing my fingers!! :Angel:  )

Till now, my frys seems to be strong and active, only those 2nd generation frys seems weak, think after quarantine the hb pastel male, will intro him to my 2nd generation female for outcrossing.

 :Wink:

----------


## joestoys

this morning notice... these female guppy... the grill looks red and the tummy gone flat again.... :Sad:  
i dun think she gave birth?? try to show the picture later....

----------


## NinjaFly

joe. That's a snake skin guppy .. one of those that I like best and that's the guppy that kanna that parasite with worms sticking on it's tummy/gill area.

I was so reluctant to throw it away when Chris &amp; Seah suggested it coz it seems like a stubborn parasite. :Sad:

----------


## jhseah

Hi joe, 

Wanted to comment that your guppys are nice and the pics are quite clear too!!!

Where u gotten them??

Jus a point to note, next time when u buy guppys, choose those with longer dosal fin, nicer
 :Smile:  


The female u got there is a gold body one, probably a golden snakeskin female.
Has the gills always that red when u got her or jus turn red recently???
Maybe u should take a shot (pic) when her tummy is big. Any sign of worms coming from anus?? I think that your female actually gave birth but frys eaten if there's no disease.

Maybe next time can join both Chris n me for guppy "hunting" too!!! :Smile:  

Derrick

----------


## chris

Hi Ninjafly, Maybe you can try a salt bath and physical removal of the worm. But you must be very gentle and not force the worm out. Well, that's what I do for my intestinal worms problem. I also add a medication containing trichlorophon( spell? that's how I pronounce), it sorta weakens the worms and suppose to eradicate this problem. [: :Smile: ] 

Hi Joe, I noticed some of such females look like this, I mean the gills being red... even mine. :Wink:  
I think your female gave birth recently as the gravid spot area seems to be of eggs. You can wait for 3-4 weeks for the next batch of fries. :Smile:

----------


## joestoys

I would love to join you guys... derrick and chris... please let me know... where do you stay???

I got them from my place here.. Ang Mo Kio ave 3... now the male out number the female. sorry stupid question- dosal fin is on the back??? agree should buy longer ones... I notice there a small male that i bought earlier has short dosal fin,,,, but after 2 month it grow longer... yes nicer

Strange.... I have to show another female has given birth but the tummy is still round??? compare to this golden snake skin... 

the red gills goon and off ... just worry no worms .... the last time try the garlic treatment way.... maybe it's a good way to clear their stomach.... and they do eat it as long as the garlic is in tiny peices mix with their food.

For breeding- what kind of tank(how many) and equipment is needed? How long does it take a female guppy to concive- 2 month???

----------


## jhseah

Joe

I stayed Hougang while Chris at ToaPayoh.

There's no special requirements breeding guppies, as long as the water conditions right, they will breed, its only what type of strains or varieties u want.

Guppies give birth every 3-4 wks, the female with larger tummy could be that the tummy expanded every each birth, so expect more frys for the next drop of frys :Razz:  

Once u notice the female tummy gets bigger and around 3-4wks, u should seperate the female and add plenty of cover for the frys to hide.

Agree that its harder to find better or hardier guppies nowadays.[ :Embarassed: ]

----------

